# Vermeer 935 Chipper fuel problem



## Elsie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll be as brief as I can guys. Our chipper runs rough. After replacing, cleaning, blah blah, we have narrowed it down to the fuel tank itself. Reason for that is chipper runs like a kitten with fuel line placed inside of a regular gas can. Rehook fuel line back to the fuel filter and the gas line connected to the tank, it starts running rough again. Hubby drained tank (full of "stuff" like rust flakes, etc), pressure washed it out, drained it, used air compressor to get the air out, put the tank back up into the chipper. Same problem. What in the world? Any ideas?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

Elsie said:


> I'll be as brief as I can guys. Our chipper runs rough. After replacing, cleaning, blah blah, we have narrowed it down to the fuel tank itself. Reason for that is chipper runs like a kitten with fuel line placed inside of a regular gas can. Rehook fuel line back to the fuel filter and the gas line connected to the tank, it starts running rough again. Hubby drained tank (full of "stuff" like rust flakes, etc), pressure washed it out, drained it, used air compressor to get the air out, put the tank back up into the chipper. Same problem. What in the world? Any ideas?



Maybe it cant breath or there is still water in it.


----------



## lxt (Oct 1, 2010)

depending on year some of those have 2 fuel filters, I know my bandit does...even though its a gas model they still used primary & secondary fuel filters, this may be your problem???

other than that, I would say change fuel cap or clean it out....sounds wierd I know but there is a breather hole with filter in the cap that if it doesnt work will not allow gas to flow, does this model have a fuel pump????



good luck!



LXT................


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

Take the line off does it flow free? maybe a screen inside?


----------



## NWCS (Oct 2, 2010)

check all filters, pull fuel line from carb and blow from disconnected end into tank, see if crud comes back out. try running with gas cap just sitting on. if you seal the cap down and it starts running bad your cap is not venting. replace. non venting cap is more common than you think. i fix this kinda thing every day for a living.


----------



## Jester3775 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Vermeer 935 fuel issue*

When you say it runs "rough" what exactly do you mean? Is it running out of fuel and quitting? I had a problem like that and fixed it.


----------



## equipmentguru (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with some of the previous suggestions. Try running the engine with the fuel cap off. If that fixes the problem, the incorrect fuel cap may have been installed. If the fuel cap is supposed to be vented and someone put a non-vented cap on, then the fuel tank could build pressure and prevent fuel from flowing to the engine. If that doesn't work, and the fuel line attaches to the top of the fuel tank, you may have a broken, cracked or plugged pick up tube. If the pick up tube has a crack, then it may be drawing air along with fuel to the engine. If the pick up tube is plugged, it won't draw enough fuel to the engine. Assuming that you have replaced all fuel filters, it is very possible that it could be one of these two problems.


----------



## Jester3775 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Insight*

Right on equipmentguru, the pickup tube was the issue with mine. Took me a while to figure that out. After doing everything but, I found that it would run if the tank was "full".
I ended up taking the fuel gauge out and putting a pipe cap on threads. Drilled a hole and sent gas line down thru it. Put a pickup screen on bottom from local auto parts store. Works great as a temporary fix (although it is actually still set up that way months later). When I get a chance I intend to take tank off and plasma out old welded in pipe fitting for original pick-up tube and weld in a female fitting, so a guy can replace in the future if needed without cutting and welding. Embarrassed for Vermeer that they set it up the way they did.
Don't worry I won't "blow up" the tank. I had it off one other time and had to tig weld a crack. (Scary though) :msp_ohmy:


----------

